# Störe füttern: bis wann



## jay (19. Okt. 2006)

hallo,
ich hab zwei ca.60cm __ Störe in meinem teich und weiß nicht genau bis wann man störe füttern muss. füttert man die störe bis eine eisschiecht auf dem waser ist oder wann hört man auf.
z.b. meine goldfische fressen jetzt schon nicht mehr weil ihnen zu kalt ist.


----------



## karsten. (19. Okt. 2006)

*AW:  Störe füttern: bis wann*



			
				jay schrieb:
			
		

> hallo,
> ich hab zwei ca.60cm Störe in meinem teich und weiß nicht genau bis wann man störe füttern muss. füttert man die störe bis eine eisschiecht auf dem waser ist oder wann hört man auf.
> z.b. meine goldfische fressen jetzt schon nicht mehr weil ihnen zu kalt ist.




Hallo
wie ,
1,2 lfm Stör in knapp 5 qm  
zusammen mit Goldis  ?

ohne eigentlichen Filter ?
ist das rechts unten auf dem Avatar ein Pflanzenfilter ?

was willst Du im Winter machen ?

mfG


----------



## bonsai (19. Okt. 2006)

*AW:  Störe füttern: bis wann*

Moin Jay,
auch in deinem Alter sollte man sich vor der Anschaffung von Tieren Gedanken machen, ob die benötigten Haltungbedingungen zumindest annähernd erfüllt werden können.
Wenn deine Angaben zum Teich stimmen, ist der absolut ungeeignet für die Störhaltung. Selbst wenn es sich um Sterlets handeln sollte ist der Teich bei weitem zu klein.
Versuche deine Tiere in einem anderen Teich zu überwintern, das Problem der Fütterung ist bei diesen Verhältnissen absolut nebensächlich.
So ist das nur Tierquälerei.

verständnislose Grüße
Norbert


----------



## jay (19. Okt. 2006)

*AW:  Störe füttern: bis wann*

ich hatte erst nur ca.20cm große störe drin die sind aber eingegangen und da hab ich vom händler zwei neue bekommen die dann halt so groß waren. 
dann hab ich einmal einen normalen druckfilter der das wasser in bewegung hält weil ich den schlauch im wasser hägen hab. dann hab ich noch einen pflanzenfilter wo etwa 600liter wasser rein passen und alles ist im dauerbetrieb.
ich weiß nicht ganz genau ob das mit dem volumen stimmt.


----------



## karsten. (19. Okt. 2006)

*AW:  Störe füttern: bis wann*

Hallo Jay

gib mal Stör in die Suchfunktion ein

und im _*Fachwissen*_ 

die Beiträge über Störe ...

und hier :



Zitat :
 "_Ein Stör sollte aus unserer Sicht nicht in Teichanlagen unter 50000 Litern gehalten werden, Störe sind Tiere die viel Platz benötigen. Ein Stör, der zusammen mit Koi’s gehalten wird, droht zu verhungern, weil er ein extrem langsam fressender Fisch ist und die Kois ihm oftmals das Futter wegfressen._"

 ebenso bei Goldfischen


hier der Beitrag über __ Sterlet und Stör !

http://www.forum-haustiere.de/archive/index.php/t-13898.html


----------



## stu_fishing (20. Okt. 2006)

*AW:  Störe füttern: bis wann*



			
				jay schrieb:
			
		

> hallo,
> ich hab zwei ca.60cm Störe in meinem teich und weiß nicht genau bis wann man störe füttern muss. füttert man die störe bis eine eisschiecht auf dem waser ist oder wann hört man auf.
> z.b. meine goldfische fressen jetzt schon nicht mehr weil ihnen zu kalt ist.




wie lange du die störe im winter füttern sollst?...am besten gar nicht, denn im winter sollten sie schon längst in ein einem größeren teich schwimmen!

generell werden störe den ganzen winter gefüttert..aber in deinem kleinen teich sind 120cm stör zuviel, da sollte gar kein stör drin rumpaddeln!

grüße thomas


----------



## Skywalker (26. Okt. 2008)

*AW:  Störe füttern: bis wann*

Hallo,

Ich habe Forellenfutter 4mm körnung. Und ich muß sagen die Koi's fressen kein bisschen vom Futter für die Störe. Im Winter habe ich einen Eisfreihalter da kann ich die Störe ganz einfach füttern. Also sehe ich da kein Problem. Nur wie gesagt der Teich sollte schon größer sein.


----------



## Frettchenfreund (27. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Störe füttern: bis wann*

Hallo Zusammen!


Ich dachte das Thema Stör ist schon durch und sie schwimmen schon seit 04/2007 [URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/13/]hier[/URL].

.


----------



## Christian und Frauke (31. Okt. 2008)

*AW:  Störe füttern: bis wann*

Hallo Jay,
denk noch mal schnell drüber nach denn ich denke Du bist Tierfreund und hast Dich nur nicht richtig informiert.
Ich denke hier wird Dir keiner böse sein wenn Du jetzt die richtige Entscheidung triffst und diese tollen Tiere in ein halbwegs passendes Zuhause entlässt


----------



## Christian und Frauke (31. Okt. 2008)

*AW:  Störe füttern: bis wann*

Habe gerade alle Beiträge von dir gelesen und möchte das wort Tierfreund
zurücknehmen


----------



## Redlisch (1. Nov. 2008)

*AW:  Störe füttern: bis wann*

Hallo Christian,


			
				Christian und Frauke schrieb:
			
		

> Habe gerade alle Beiträge von dir gelesen und ...



dann hast du sicher auch bemerkt das der Beitrag 2 Jahre alt ist  

Axel


----------



## Christian und Frauke (3. Nov. 2008)

*AW:  Störe füttern: bis wann*

Hallo Axel,
nein das hat der Hauptschüler übersehen:crazy 

Danke für Deinen Tip werde in Zukunft erst mal meine Augen aufmachen!


----------

